# Baby Quilt in the works



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I started this one yesterday, I need to have two baby quilts for coworkers of my hubby's by July. This one will be for a little boy, I'm waiting to hear the sex of the other before proceeding.

This one has 4 blocks across and 5 down, plus two borders. Not sure yet if I'm going to alter the borders and add anything or not.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like this. I will be good for the baby's eye development also.

Nice and bright.!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice! I've not gotten brave enough to "do" triangles yet and admire those who can.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks!

Farmwoman, the best tip I can give you is to STARCH your fabric. It makes such a big difference!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the colors and design.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

CJ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Farmwoman, the best tip I can give you is to STARCH your fabric. It makes such a big difference!


As in spray starch? When ironing? (sorry to be so dense)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes spray starch, make your own or buy the cans. I starch all my fabrics for quilting. I spray them, hang them to dry, then press them. I do not iron it dry, what a hassle! I don't have that much patience. I usually starch my fabrics and toss them over the shower curtain the day before. Even stacked they dry nicely and press up beautifully.

Crisp fabric is much more accurate to work with.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Spray starch is the best thing beyond sliced bread! I love the lavendar smelling one but can't find it at Wally world so am now gonna have to find it elsewhere. Hubby hates to come down into my sewing room when I am down there doing piecing, he says the fumes are terrible. What fumes, I don't smell no fumes!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Mary-...VproductId79880764VVcatId537258VVviewprod.htm

Have you ever used this? When I was in Hancock's this past weekend the ladies who worked there were really pushing this.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mary Ellen's is the best! But it's also VERY expensive.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

When you use starch before piecing the quilt do you wash it out after the top is finished?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I wash every quilt after I finish quilting and binding it, since I rarely pre-wash anything... I toss in a Shout brand dye catcher sheet to make sure there's no problems for whomever gets the quilt.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Very pretty, I really like the bright colors.

I agree with the starching, it made my piecing so much nicer once I learned to do that


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is going to be beautiful....
So bright and colorful....
bopeep


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

CJ said:


> Mary Ellen's is the best! But it's also VERY expensive.


They were selling it for $4.99 - worth it?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Worth it? Mary Ellen's is safe to starch fabric and put it away, it won't attract moths. It smells wonderful, and "starches" beautifully. But you can buy a can of starch at Walmart for $2 that will last longer. Only you can decide


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

CJ, I appreciate your honesty. Putting starch on my list now....


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Whew, this baby is tedious! The original pattern was way to small in my opinion, so I'm having fun expanding with borders. The right side with the outer strip of yellow and blue will be the final borders, I still have to piece the top and bottom triangle borders.

I've attached the pantograph I believe I'll use to quilt this with.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, cj..I love it!! What a fun pattern to look at. Great job as usual!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh that is so bright and colorful, and I love the sailboat stitching. I'm sure baby & parents will really appreciate it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love IT!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well girls, I had to take the whole thing apart today. Would you believe I scorched one of the blocks in the center and ruined it? Anyway, I finally finished replacing the ruined block and putting it all back together, it's done except for quilting it. I unfortunately lost the red border in the process too, and I don't think it looks as good without it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Bless your heart,CJ....
Since you sent so much time taking it apart and putting it back together...may be you need to name it "Humpty Dumpty"
It Looks Great to me....
I Love it....
bopeep


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

You amaze me! Bright beautiful colors. Wonderful job.


----------

